# 2019 HSS928A drive belt issues



## Noofie (Mar 6, 2020)

So last year I had to replace my beloved 2002 HS828A (wheels, no electric controls, nothing that can break workhorse) because my ex wife kept it after we split up. That thing was amazing, never broke down, threw countless tons of snow......

So I broke down and bought a 2019 HSS928A and after using the new one I have to say Honda has come a LONG way from my old workhorse, the LED light is super bright, the steering pretty cool, and love the electric chute controls.

So after a blizzard last week, I went across the road to do the neighbors driveway, and 3/4 of the way through, it throws the drive belt!!! I have used this maybe 10 times... Take it to my powersports guy who replaces the belt (said there was 1/16th too much play), and $100 later lil red is back in the shed. He told me when he went to the local Honda dealership for the new belt, he was told this is a common problem on the new units!!!! They said Honda doesn't know if it is a defect or if units shipped from factory with under tensioned belts.

Have to say I find it concerning to say the least. My powersports guy installed new belt and said everything is super shape now and if it goes again its a defect and ask for money back because that means its stretching the belts and will continue to do so forever. He suspects Honda will do some sort of recall or goodwill repair/mod. Sure hope so...

Anyone have similar issue?? Would be good to know. If its a defect and Honda doesn't step up it might make for a good class action.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

welcome to the snow blower forum 
hang tite a bit we have several honda people who well know the machine brand


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Noofie said:


> So last year I had to replace my beloved 2002 HS828A (wheels, no electric controls, nothing that can break workhorse) because my ex wife kept it after we split up. That thing was amazing, never broke down, threw countless tons of snow......
> 
> So I broke down and bought a 2019 HSS928A and after using the new one I have to say Honda has come a LONG way from my old workhorse, the LED light is super bright, the steering pretty cool, and love the electric chute controls.
> 
> ...



$100 to change drive belt? That belt is $18 plus tax. $80 for a 15 minute job. I charge $20. Unless you have to split machine ( you don't on HS models for drive belt ) or it's more complicated on the HSS machines now. Wouldn't be surprised. 


I would spend the $47 on the Honda HSS model shop manual and do everything yourself once it is out of warranty. and buy your OEM Honda parts online. the belt is $13 online.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Have not heard of this being an issue for anyone else here? I would have gone directly to Honda as a warranty issue after only 10 uses. How many hours?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> $100 to change drive belt? That belt is $18 plus tax. $80 for a 15 minute job. I charge $20. Unless you have to split machine ( you don't on HS models for drive belt ) or it's more complicated on the HSS machines now. Wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> I recently inspected my belts and found that the drive belt has a cut in it and holding together by the cords. Just curious how I can replace both drive and auger belt without splitting the machine. The bucket is aligned perfectly with the chassis so I would like to leave that alone if possible. I have a HS1132.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Noofie said:


> So last year I had to replace my beloved 2002 HS828A (wheels, no electric controls, nothing that can break workhorse) because my ex wife kept it after we split up. That thing was amazing, never broke down, threw countless tons of snow......
> 
> So I broke down and bought a 2019 HSS928A and after using the new one I have to say Honda has come a LONG way from my old workhorse, the LED light is super bright, the steering pretty cool, and love the electric chute controls.
> 
> ...


Hmmm a sixteenth of an inch too much play caused the belt to come off... Sounds suspect to me.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> orangputeh said:
> 
> 
> > $100 to change drive belt? That belt is $18 plus tax. $80 for a 15 minute job. I charge $20. Unless you have to split machine ( you don't on HS models for drive belt ) or it's more complicated on the HSS machines now. Wouldn't be surprised.
> ...


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks. I will do the impeller bearings when it warms up a bit and before putting it away for the summer. The blower has been noisier and vibrates more this year.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Split apart the HS1132 snowblower today. The drive belt is on its way to breaking. The auger belt was stretched with a few nicks. Impeller bearing was crunchy and could last another season. Left side of the auger bearing is crunchy. Since I got the front end apart, I ordered 2 new belts and 3 bearings. $60 in parts and an afternoon of my time and this snowblower will be good for another 10 years of service.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Greetings from the Burg


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> Have not heard of this being an issue for anyone else here? I would have gone directly to Honda as a warranty issue after only 10 uses. How many hours?


Agreed, I have not heard or experienced this issue. Warranty for sure. Seems like an oddball occurrence.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

penna stogey said:


> Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Greetings from the Burg


once again we are all talking to ourselves.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> once again we are all talking to ourselves.


Echo -Echo....just giving his hearty, friendly greeting.....that's all....Carry on.


----------



## Ddetton (Jan 30, 2021)

Noofie said:


> So last year I had to replace my beloved 2002 HS828A (wheels, no electric controls, nothing that can break workhorse) because my ex wife kept it after we split up. That thing was amazing, never broke down, threw countless tons of snow......
> 
> So I broke down and bought a 2019 HSS928A and after using the new one I have to say Honda has come a LONG way from my old workhorse, the LED light is super bright, the steering pretty cool, and love the electric chute controls.
> 
> ...


I am having the exact same drive belt issue with the same model and year. The drive belt has popped off three times in the past 48 hours. Easy enough to put back on but it still takes about 20-30 minutes each time it happens. Waiting for the shop manual to arrive. There appears to be an adjustment but without proper guidance I am hesitant to adjust anything. Will probably take it in to the dealer once we get a break in the weather.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ddetton said:


> I am having the exact same drive belt issue with the same model and year. The drive belt has popped off three times in the past 48 hours. Easy enough to put back on but it still takes about 20-30 minutes each time it happens. Waiting for the shop manual to arrive. There appears to be an adjustment but without proper guidance I am hesitant to adjust anything. Will probably take it in to the dealer once we get a break in the weather.


In the last couple years have not heard of this issue. please check back if you find the source of problem. thanks.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 1, 2021)

Noofie said:


> So last year I had to replace my beloved 2002 HS828A (wheels, no electric controls, nothing that can break workhorse) because my ex wife kept it after we split up. That thing was amazing, never broke down, threw countless tons of snow......
> 
> So I broke down and bought a 2019 HSS928A and after using the new one I have to say Honda has come a LONG way from my old workhorse, the LED light is super bright, the steering pretty cool, and love the electric chute controls.
> 
> ...





Ddetton said:


> I am having the exact same drive belt issue with the same model and year. The drive belt has popped off three times in the past 48 hours. Easy enough to put back on but it still takes about 20-30 minutes each time it happens. Waiting for the shop manual to arrive. There appears to be an adjustment but without proper guidance I am hesitant to adjust anything. Will probably take it in to the dealer once we get a break in the weather.


I'm having the same issue, bought this in November when it was 60 degrees out, they lauded me for not being the guy to wait until the snow was blowing.. Well here I am, my prepared guy, the first time I've used it, I'm 20 minutes in, and I'm DONE, not moving. I called my dealer, of course not answering, snow day??? Crazy. Called Honda, they got another local dealer on the phone, said this is a common issue from the factory, he's had a couple come back with the same thing, because his guys didn't tighten the belt before delivering. So we're 6 inches into what might be 2 feet and nobody will be helping today. I've watched the video showing how to change the belts, not sure I'm up to taking a brand new machine apart here at this point.. So frustrating.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Kevin, where are you located? Maybe a member would lend a hand. If you are less than 20 minutes from me, I certainly would.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for your reply.. we dug out. Honda picked up the machine a couple of days later and fixed it. No problems since. I appreciate it! I'm in Montville, NJ, it's been a snowy Feb!


----------

